# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Lee Priest pic at 17 years old!!! Just sick!!111

## ibiza69

got this pic from Bigjimbo over at bolex.

----------


## testprop

holy shit!

----------


## OoDee

Shit! He looks just as old as now..  :Big Grin: 
Is he really 17 in that pic?  :EEK!:  

OoDee

----------


## setsthesun

test prop...i'm looking at coleman's arms in your avatar...his arms and shoulders, and the between his and priest's at 17 is very small.

----------


## palme

Wtf? Did he start using at the age of 12?

Fucking genetics man.

----------


## symatech

thats insane.

----------


## sd11

Simply unreal for 17!

----------


## JollySwagman

makes ya wonder if he is honest about what he uses

----------


## BigDude

Irocinally, the cuts in his legs look better in that pic that ever after. Sure, he has tons of more size, but...

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Makes me want to go shoot my parents.....damn genetics tha tI have....yeah, thanks MOM!!!

----------


## retired

maybe he would have been seven feet tall if he held off on the gear until he had finished growing...

----------


## JollySwagman

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
yeh.....he would have, somehow....both his parents are like 5'2 and he would be 7"
he juiced very heavy the way that he consistently put on mass ever year since he started  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Colibri

Mum - 5'2
Dad - 5'6
Lee - 5'4

_Flaming will not be tolerated - FI_

Wonder what his measurements were?

----------


## retired

Colibri, I'll start using smaller words so that everyone will be able to tell when I'm kidding.

----------


## Warrior

HOLY SHIT!

----------


## Full Intensity

He is not 17 in that pic i can tell you that for a fact. Flex magazine did a profile on him a few years back, showed pics of his mom to, she was a juicer. Lee didn't start to take on that kind of form till 19 or 21 i believe. Pretty sure it was 21 i'll try and find the mag and scan it in

----------


## JollySwagman

i'll believe 19...so it would be after he started juicing??

he was much bigger at 21

----------


## Socio

yes that would be him at 17 he was Mr.Australia at 17,18,and 19 years old he couldnt get his pro card coz he was too young.

----------


## Luke530

anyone know what he weighed in the first pic?

----------


## CrImEScEnE666

i read a post that said he started jucing at 14

----------


## MysticGohan

Holy SHIT! The 2nd pic scared me.

----------


## bones93

That second pic is god damn ridiculous.....Look at those damn lats!!! :Cry:

----------


## Random

hey guys, this is lee at 13...

----------


## BigGreen

Typical 13 year old....only working the beach muscles :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Honestly though, HOLY SHIT!! That is just scary.

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by CaptainDominate_ 
> *hey guys, this is lee at 13...*


his lats are bigger than most 21 year olds  :Cry:

----------


## PsYcHoTiC SA

this is alllll INSANE SHIT, jesus

----------


## hazeltoncurtis

you've gotta be kidding. man even in h.s. i didn't look like that.

----------


## Lmg2701

fuckin genetics, wish i were that lucky.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

thats what I was going to Lmg

----------


## Domestic

lol, you know that kid got NO pussy. ugly mofo.

----------


## ripsid

I think Lee's F'n Awesome! One of my favorites, and when you see pics like that....F* HIM! That Ozzie Pr*K!  :LOL:  Why the F*k couldn't my parents do it better? Dumb Dego's! Ahhh shit! 
I would love to find out when he 1st started runnin cycles, He's a f*n FREAK!

----------


## Domestic

well, if his mom was a juicer then i'm sure that Lee started cycling extremely younge. mom was probley an expert on the shit and didn't think it would hurt him to much so started him off younge. probley around 12 - 13 years old.

----------


## RiOt

great arm and forearm

----------


## Piron

Damn, insane!!

----------


## Jason Donovan

In the first pic he was 17 in each leg, haha!

----------


## beezer

Looks ridic!

----------


## retired

Apparently he has retired for good:

http://www.getbig.com/news/weekly/current.htm

Lee Priest's simple statement of retirement on May 23 stunned many of us here at Getbig. "I will say again that I am out. The sport is no longer fun for me. And to see what's happening to a lot of good athletes is crazy. Cause in the end all you have is your health and some of the greats don't even have that."

So what does this mean? At this time, Lee is retired, but we are all hoping, with Lee's fans encouraging him, that he will make one last stand at the 2003 Mr. Olympia. More to come soon... (5/23)

----------


## Ironman77

Actually I read this on one of the boards yesterday it was an interview with him i think ity may have been o9n his website but anyway he said his first cycle was at 16 and it was deca 200mg a week. But at 13 you could already see great potential in him
Brothers United
Ironman

----------


## mr.lean

he claimed in a interview that hes the tallest in his family, probably did start at 16 but i know lots of guys who started at 5'2 and are now almost 6' i think testosterone won't stunt the growth but estrogen, thats just my opinion, i grew almost 6' when i was 18 on test deca cycles so couldnt tell u

----------


## Long&Strong

those pics almost look fake. I know they are real, but come on if it weren't him, we would all think they were fake.

----------


## palequail

so crazy

----------


## Spoon

GEEZ! at 17 i didnt even know what a gym was. talk about a headstart! that unreal!!!

----------

